# 2018 Chevy Cruze air flow and pressure codes



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

Bridgeta said:


> I’m lost and need help!


Welcome to the forum!

In general you can do a web search for "Chevrolet _Pxxxx_", but in this case the codes are

P0097 = Intake air temperature sensor 2 circuit low
P00F4 = Humidity sensor circuit low
P0102 = Mass air flow sensor circuit low
P0113 = Intake air temperature sensor circuit high
P121A = Mass or volume air flow A supply voltage control circuit
P121B = Mass or volume air flow A supply voltage control circuit low
P2227 = Barometric pressure sensor performance
P2229 = Barometric pressure sensor circuit high voltage

I'd start by looking for pinched or broken wiring in the areas the work was done, and checking the relevant fuses. Don't forget to disconnect the negative battery terminal first. Good luck, I hope it's a simple fix!


----------

